# Must Have Xbox 360 Games



## dancingalone (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a behind-the-times loser.  I recently bought an Xbox 360 and have been enjoying some of the games with my 3 year old son.

What are some must have games for the system?  Suggestions for all maturity levels welcome - no need to limit yourself to the kid/family-friendly category.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2009)

Madden Football


----------



## Steve (Oct 6, 2009)

Halo series.  ODST is awesome so far.
Fallout 3 is my favorite game ever.  
Any of the guitar hero/rock band games. They're all a blast and great for the family.
Fable 2 was fun.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 6, 2009)

I would add *Need For Speed: Shift* and but then I am a sucker for driving games.. this is a total screamer to play, graphics are mesmerising, best NFS so far I think.. Jenna x


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything by Bioware (Mass Effect, Jade Empire...originially ofr xbox, but ports over fine, upcoming mass effect 2 ans Dragon Age origins), Batman:Arkham Asylum, Rock Band: Beatles (must have), Assasin's creed, Fallout 3, Adventure of Monkey Island (xbox live), Braid (xbox live).

There are more...these are off the top of my head.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 6, 2009)

Well it depends on what kind of games you like to play.  I like RPG's so I picked up Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion and it is a lot of fun to play my daughter loved playing Assassin's Creed and would love to get Assassin's Creed II but unless she buys it for herself that will have to wait until the price goes down.  The Halo games were a lot of fun to play also but I haven't played the newest one yet.


----------



## Steve (Oct 6, 2009)

Matthew McMullen said:


> Well it depends on what kind of games you like to play.  I like RPG's so I picked up Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion and it is a lot of fun to play my daughter loved playing Assassin's Creed and would love to get Assassin's Creed II but unless she buys it for herself that will have to wait until the price goes down.  The Halo games were a lot of fun to play also but I haven't played the newest one yet.



Oblivian was great.  Fallout 3 was like oblivian but much less happy.  .  

The one thing I haven't found on xbox was a great driving game.  Haven't tried nfs shift yet.  Maybe I'll have to give it a go based on jenna's recommendation.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 7, 2009)

Left 4 Dead.

I don't think I have played anything since I got Left 4 Dead.

L4D2 Comes out in November.  Omg, Omg, Omg, I'm getting in line now.  No wait, then I couldn't play Left 4 Dead now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF1HVlcXBmA 

(NSFW Language in that Link)


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 7, 2009)

The Burnout games are great for driving.  Also crashing and explosions 

Dead rising (and soon to be released Dead rising 2) are fantastic Zombie games.  Think Land of the Dead in a mall with the abilioty to pretty much use anything as a weapon.

Soul Caliber is great for fighting games.  Ninja Gaiden and Ninja gaiden II are fun.

One of my preosnal favorites I forgot to mentionis Dead Space.  A combination Shooter and Horror game.  Fantastic story and delivery.  really a lot of fun to play.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  Keep the suggestions coming.  I'm playing Blazing Angels right now and it's a simple game compared to what some of you are posting, but I love it.  As soon as I get my fingers in "fighting" shape, I'll start purchasing some of these other games.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been plaiying the new UFC Undisputed lately. It's pretty fun and your kids would probably enjoy it. 

Other than that, I don't think I play that many "family friendly" games... other than Rock Band/Guitar Hero. 

I'm with Cryo on L4D2...like a kid waitin' for Christmas! LOL


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 7, 2009)

Bioshock is excellent.  Great gameplay, great story and they really created an amazing setting for the story to take place.

I thought Call of Duty 4's storyline was amazing.  There were a few jaw dropping moments for me.  The multiplayer's really fun if you're into that sort of thing.

Call of Duty:  World at War was pretty good too, although World War 2 shooters in general are getting a little old for me.

Others I've enjoyed were Fable 2, Rainbow Six Vegas, Assassin's Creed, Fallout 3, Oblivion, and Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 7, 2009)

How could I forget Bioshock?  Fantastic game!

Also recommend Overlord and Overlod II.  You get to have minions.  Minions are always good 


Peace,
Erik


----------



## Steve (Oct 7, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> How could I forget Bioshock? Fantastic game!
> 
> Also recommend Overlord and Overlod II. You get to have minions. Minions are always good
> 
> ...


Bioshock would be great to buy now, as the price has dropped.  I remember playing it when it first came out and being disappointed that it was a little short.  Awesome game.  Very creepy.  But it's not that long and doesn't have a lot of replay appeal.  

Mass Effect is another terrific game.

A lot of people love Gears of War.  Not my cup of tea, but many would consider that a must have.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 7, 2009)

I have also played Bioshock and it was a very interesting game to play one of the few games that I have played that actually made me jump a few times.  I have also played Fable and Fable II and personally I liked the weapons and armor in Fable better than what was in Fable II but I enjoyed playing both games and actually restarted Fable a number of times it has great replay action.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 8, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Dead rising (and soon to be released Dead rising 2) are fantastic Zombie games.
> Erik



Really?  I Thought it had a fantastic concept and it was fun as heck to be able to fight with anything, but it was poorly executed with the arcade style boss fights and all the timed missions that often ran concurently so it was next to impossible not to have the game end on you.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Really? I Thought it had a fantastic concept and it was fun as heck to be able to fight with anything, but it was poorly executed with the arcade style boss fights and all the timed missions that often ran concurently so it was next to impossible not to have the game end on you.


 
True, the nature of the missions was such that it was very, very difficult to get 100% on the game.  I just ended up picking and choosing missions, playing thorugh a couple of times to see different endings.  I really had fun with it.   In a real Zombuie apocalypse...you'd probably have ot pick and choose who you saved, so I was ok with that. (Hell, my suspension of disbelief allowed for  a horde of zombies in a mall.... )

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 8, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> True, the nature of the missions was such that it was very, very difficult to get 100% on the game.  I just ended up picking and choosing missions, playing thorugh a couple of times to see different endings.  I really had fun with it.   In a real Zombuie apocalypse...you'd probably have ot pick and choose who you saved, so I was ok with that. (Hell, my suspension of disbelief allowed for  a horde of zombies in a mall.... )
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



Even beyond that, I ran into situations where timed missions that would end the game if you did not complete them would start to overlap, and there would be no way to complete both.  Eventually I gave up and traded it in.  I think it would have been better if they had left out some stuff like the chainsaw juggling clown, the criminals in the assault jeep... (an assault jeep in a MALL? Really?)  etc...


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 8, 2009)

But he clown gave you the best zombie killing weapons in the game.  I agree about the jeep though.


----------

